# Kind Honest Opinion Needed



## maelae (Jan 1, 2022)

I have a GSD that is almost 8 y/o. He was diagnosed with idiopathic canine epilepsy at the age of 3. His behavior issues began well before that though. We have invested a lot of time, money and effort into training him and taking care of him medically. 

He has been an anxious pup since day 1. That anxiousness manifested to fear aggression. That manifested to him nipping and biting people (myself included). Add the seizure disorder and we have a perfect storm. Medication only slightly keeps the seizures away. He still has 1-2 a month with meds. we have tried all of the meds and the only cocktail that gives any relief is the current one - phenobarbital and gabapentin. 

We sought out a dog trainer to help us with the fear aggression which helped for a while as we have been committed to implementing the training into our everyday lives. 

BUT, recently, his seizures have become worse, he is becoming aggressive with the worsening seizures and going after people without provocation. He has also become disinterested in his favorite things like going for long walks in the nature preserve. He does his business and then immediately wants to turn back and go home. I have also noticed him having issues going up and down stairs. Like it’s hard for him now. 

He is a good dog. He doesn’t always act crazy. However, his crazy behavior is unpredictable and I fear for my safety and those around me. Additional medication doesn’t seem to help the seizure disorder or his aggressiveness. 

As much as it hurts to say, I think it may be time to let him go and cross the rainbow bridge. Advice on how to speak to the vet would be appreciated. 

Please be kind to me in your comments as I am looking for thoughtful advice.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

No judgement. Only you can answer this question. When is enough enough? I feel for you. It's ok to say you have done all you can.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I really do believe that everyone here feels for you.
What a tough call. 
I would tell the vet exactly what you told us: that his quality of life is diminished and that he has become a danger to people.
I am so very sorry.


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

I'm sorry you're going through this and sincerely hope you find some peace in whatever decision you make. 

Just some things I'd do: 

Write down everything you want to ask beforehand - when your mind is clear and you're less overtaken with the emotion of the conversation. Don't hesitate to ask any question you might have, they're professionals and have had these conversations before. Write down the answers - or enough of them to be able to look back and remember what was said. I know I'd go over it constantly in my head and I'd want to be sure I was remembering facts. I know times here are very different right now - I'm not sure about where you are. I've accompanied close friends before to difficult vet appointments as a neutral person - a less invested mind to ask questions and ask to have things clarified. (which wouldn't be allowed now where I'm located, I can't even go in to an appointment with my dog right now). and don't be afraid to be completely honest about everything - current situation, future prognosis, quality of life for both you and your GSD.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

One animal behaviorist (PhD )told me the following when I was dealing with a similar dog issue, " when you are afraid of your own dog, that's a deal breaker". At one point I was worried that he was going to take my face off when I fed him his meal. That dog was born in my hands and I knew everything about him, except his genetics (born from a stray mutt mother). He worshipped me the first 6 years. Despite all the meds, behaviorist counseling etc. we decided to put our and the other dogs' safety first. Not trying to tell you what to do, just wanted to share this as support for whatever you decide. Tough.


----------



## maelae (Jan 1, 2022)

Thank you. I really appreciate that. I feel guilty feeling this way, but at the same time I know in my heart I have done everything I can to give him a good life. He has wanted to for nothing.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I got th


maelae said:


> Thank you. I really appreciate that. I feel guilty feeling this way, but at the same time I know in my heart I have done everything I can to give him a good life. He has wanted to for nothing.


From what you posted, I do believe you did everything you could.
We are here if you need us.


----------



## svltrack (Jan 1, 2022)

An adage that often helps me goes something like: “the right choice is generally easy to determine, the challenge comes in having the will to actually do it”. While I understand the desire to have unbiased input, I’m confident you know what is best for your dog. Go with your gut


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

I can only second what others have said. You did not say how is appetite is, that will also tell you something. I do remember our vet looking at Billy Bob sitting in the corner of her examination room staring at the ceiling and saying, "he's not in there anymore". She was right and it was a lot to consider. He had also become aggressive. Only you can decide when it's time to give peace. Take comfort in knowing you gave him the best life a dog can have. I"m pretty sure those of us here support whatever choice you make knowing you will make the one that is right for your dog.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

A vet I would trust with my life told me once that the right decisions are often the hardest ones to make, and often feel the worst.
I will echo, we are here whatever you decide.


----------



## maelae (Jan 1, 2022)

*e*


Buckelke said:


> I can only second what others have said. You did not say how is appetite is, that will also tell you something. I do remember our vet looking at Billy Bob sitting in the corner of her examination room staring at the ceiling and saying, "he's not in there anymore". She was right and it was a lot to consider. He had also become aggressive. Only you can decide when it's time to give peace. Take comfort in knowing you gave him the best life a dog can have. I"m pretty sure those of us here support whatever choice you make knowing you will make the one that is right for your dog.


His appetite has been okay. He does take some coaxing sometimes though.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I'm so very, very sorry. Me personally, I would rather put a dog down 2 weeks too early, than too late. It's potentially dangerous he's becoming aggressive with the worsening seizures and going after people without provocation. He's no longer enjoying what is important to him. I'd rather put him down on my terms, while I can control the options. Sometimes, we demonstrated our love and caring in letting them go .


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

Sabis mom said:


> ...the right decisions are often the hardest ones to make, and often feel the worst.


This is oh-so-true. And I will also echo everyone's thoughts in support for what you are going through, the decision you have to make. Many of us here have been in this or very similar situations. It is tough to downright appalling. But it is also a reality of having pets, no matter the species. In my mind, the factor that no longer makes this a difficult decision but a virtual necessity is, as at least one poster said, once you are afraid of your dog or afraid of the real damage he/she can inflect on others due to circumstances now, demonstrably, beyond your control as you have addressed this issue for a very long time and it is not simply behavioral but physiological, it is time.
My heart goes out to you and your beloved companion.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

In my experience I have found that when one is asking the question is it time they already have the answer. You know your dog. You've done all that you could and can to give him the best life. It's ok to give him the best exit as well. Personally, I believe it is far more loving and kinder to help them along a tad sooner than later. May you find peace in your decision.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

I'm very sorry. I wish and your dog the best as you navigate this terribly difficult time.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Dunkirk's comment " I would rather put a dog down 2 weeks too early, than too late. " rings true with me.

The only "woulda,coulda, shouldas" that can arise and come to fruition is if you procrastinate making this incredibly difficult decision.

The stewardship you accepted when you got your dog is at it's most critical point and important that you do what is best for your dog not what's best for you.

By "best for you" I simply mean not making a decision which delays you from feeling the inevitable sadness of saying goodbye.

Over the years, when I've had to deal with this situation, I made a list of why to and why not to liberate my dog(s) from their severe hardship and if just one of 

the "why not" items includes anything to do with my keeping the dog around for my benefit, I know it's time to set them free from their suffering.

I assume you have done all of your due diligence and done your level best to provide a remedy for your dog's well-being, your post suggests you certainly have.

I wouldn't put much significance on what any vet might say unless they could somewhat assure a positive solution going forward.

This is your decision solely. I appreciate your reaching out to others and getting "advice" but as they say " let your conscience be your guide".

My opinions might not be received well by others regarding this topic but that's okay.....it's just my opinion.

One last thought: The GSD is such a noble dog, loyal and protective of their humans hence I truly believe it's best that they depart this earth with some of that nobility

intact but to each their own I suppose.

I'm sorry for your situation but I am certain you will make the proper decision whatever it may be.


SuperG


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

While I was reading your post, I was considering how I was going to suggest that you put the dog down. When I got to the end, I was relieved.

It's a terrible decision to make, but I think it's time.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

SuperG said:


> The GSD is such a noble dog, loyal and protective of their humans hence I truly believe it's best that they depart this earth with some of that nobility


This really resonated with me.
Beautifully expressed.
I will be sure to remember this when the time comes for us.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I have always waited too long. I never regretted the extra time I had with the dog but always felt badly that they needed to go and I didn’t let them. You are making the most difficult decision any of us can make about our dogs. You will know when it’s time and you will be strong and do it.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

When you have a very compromised dog that's just not enjoying a good quality of life, I don't think it's possible (for me) to regret even making the right decision too early. The chance of a frantic run to an emergency clinic with a panicked dog is just not worth it.

I wish we were as humane with people.


----------

